# Shadowplay nimmt ingame Sound von Planetside 2 nicht auf



## TH3SuperNova (18. August 2014)

Schönen Guten Tag PCGH Community,

ich hab seit kurzer Zeit das Problem, dass Shadowplay den Ingame-Sound von Planetside 2 nicht mehr aufnimmt.
Allerdings in Spielen wie CS:GO wird der Ingame-Sound aufgenommen.
Zu dem habe ich auch noch das Problem, dass mein Skype Gesprächspartner nicht mehr aufgenommen wird, man also bei einer Aufnahme im Spiel nur noch meine Stimme hört, jedoch wird Musik, die im Media Player abgespielt wird aufgenommen.


----------



## thoast3 (18. August 2014)

1. Willkommen im Forum!
2. Probier mal ein anderes Programm aus, z.B. Fraps oder MSI Afterburner


----------



## thoast3 (18. August 2014)

Ups, Doppelpost.


----------



## TH3SuperNova (18. August 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Ich habe das Problem behoben, es lag daran, dass ich auch noch Razer Sorround benutze und der Nvidia Capture Server darin lief, und nicht mehr mit dem Realtek Treiber.
Weiß jemand zufällig wie man einstellen kann "mit" welchem Audiotreiber welche sachen ausgeführt werden, also dass zum beispiel der Skype Anruf, das momentan gespielte Spiel und dann noch der Nvidia Capture Server unter dem Realtek audio manager laufen.


----------

